# Kindle Quiz Game - Quote for Quote



## glowingeyegames (Jul 10, 2012)

I just wanted to announce our new Kindle quiz game called Quote for Quote.


http://www.amazon.com/Quote-For/dp/B0083IMODW

Quote for Quote is the quiz game for everyone who loves books. It features 1000 questions across 18 genres of literature, including American Classics, Children's, Contemporary Fiction, Crime, Drama, Fantasy, Historical, Horror, Romance, Science Fiction, Thriller and Young Adult.

Mark

http://www.glowingeyegames.com/


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is for the e-ink Kindles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems to be, based on where it's for sale -- shows available for download after purchase to my eInk kindles only.


----------



## Athena9371 (Sep 13, 2010)

this is great


----------

